
Show HN: Wiplo, beautiful project management, built with Meteor - jmsuth
https://www.wiplo.com/
======
codeaddslife
How does Wiplo compare to Trello?

~~~
jmsuth
The difference currently is primarily the design, and how you structure
projects. We were avid Trello users in the past, but our Trello boards always
expanded to way too many columns, which made it a mess scrolling horizontally.

With Wiplo, projects can have multiple boards (which often represent stages of
your workflow), and each board is fixed to four columns, so no stage of your
workflow grows too large and cumbersome. You never have to scroll
horizontally, and can jump from board to board easily.

A video would quickly show the benefit of this and how nice it is to navigate,
but we're still wrapping up the edits on our video.

